# Pettis Injured -Aldo vs Sung Jung at UFC 163



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/6/14/4429832/ufc-163-pettis-out-chan-sung-jung-vs-jose-aldo

Knee injury


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Life just got good


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I am predicting Sung Jung makes this entertaining for a moment, but ultimately get styled on.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

**** nooooooooo. Gutted.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good, it was a cool fight but nothing more, Pettis didn't warrant a title shot at FW.

Another defense in the books for Aldo. For me he is higher P4P than Jones and GSP right now, underrated.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

This sucks...but the replacement still gets me intruiged


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Pettis seems like he is hurt frequently.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

The year of the Zombie


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I ain't even mad, Pettis didn't want to stay at FW anyways. Give Pettis the Grant-Bendo winner and let's see Zombie vs Aldo. No way this fight doesn't entertain.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

****. Pettis has the worst luck.

On the flip side Aldo will be feasted on.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Meh. Sucks. Pettis aldo was a supet fight fasho


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Sad that we won't see that amazing fight but glad to see someone get a shot at FW who actually deserves it.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Gods dammit! I was so excited to see Pettis vs. Aldo!!! Replacement fight is good too, but Pettis would have made it a war, Jung will just get murdered.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Too bad but hopefully we get Pettis/Bendo when Pettis returns so he can go for the right title.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Bad match-up for KZ... No way in hell he ever gets Aldo down before he gets KO'D.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> Too bad but hopefully we get Pettis/Bendo when Pettis returns so he can go for the right title.


Too bad Grant is about to beat Bendo.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Stupid stupid stupid! Now we don't get to see if Aldo will fight for the LW title and move up a weight class. Pettis getting hurt just made everything boring again.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Pettis can't catch a break. I would love to see him grab the belt from Bendo but not because of this. 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Meh. Sucks. Pettis aldo was a supet fight fasho


What now?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Does Aldo still get an auto title shot at 155 with a win??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

K R Y said:


> Does Aldo still get an auto title shot at 155 with a win??
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This is what i really want to know.
Really looking forward to see Aldo carrying two belts!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Aldo via destruction.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Welp there goes one of the biggest fights this year.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Would be funny if Aldo ends up getting the LW title shot before Pettis now due to all this.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Good replacement, but one can't help but feel let down. Nice to see KZ get the nod.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Welp there goes one of the biggest fights this year.


Indeed.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

OU said:


> Too bad Grant is about to beat Bendo.


In his dreams Grant can beat anyone Bendo,Pettis


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Bknmax said:


> In his dreams Grant can beat anyone Bendo,Pettis


HUH?


Anyways, I could careless about the pettis/aldo fight, sure it was going to be exciting but this is going to be better


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Me gusta.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

So the big loser here is Tj Grant..

U know Pettis is going to sneak onto the Milwaukee card and fight Bendo


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

What a bunch of bullshit, korean zombie hasn't fought in over a year and his cardio is gonna be shot for this fight, I was happy with pettis fighting aldo and then korean zombie using lamas as a tune up fight to get ready for the title.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

This is such a bummer. On the upside, we still get to see an exciting fight, and Aldo has always wanted to move up to lightweight even before Pettis. So hopefully the two superfight possibility hasn't completely been dashed. I feel really bad for Pettis. I hope he can get back in action, hopefully still against Aldo some time in the future.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

so what is happening with Ricardo Lamas?


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

OU said:


> Too bad Grant is about to beat Bendo.


:confused02:



El Bresko said:


> so what is happening with Ricardo Lamas?


KZ is more worthy. 

I hate that Pettis is out. That was one of the most looked forward to fights of the year for me. But a worthy opponent was selected.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Ddog0587 said:


> :confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> KZ is more worthy.


:confused02:
That is a very strange response. I didn't say he deserved the nod. As far as I can tell, Ricardo Lamas is left without a fight now. Is he being removed from the card? Is there a replacement coming?


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

El Bresko said:


> :confused02:
> That is a very strange response. I didn't say he deserved the nod. As far as I can tell, Ricardo Lamas is left without a fight now. Is he being removed from the card? Is there a replacement coming?


My mistake. I thought you were implying that Lamas should be fighting Aldo instead.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ddog0587 said:


> :confused02:
> KZ is more worthy.


Listen, I like the Korean Zombie a lot. But why do people say this? As if KZ is some guy who has been waiting in line?

Zombie is 4-3 in his last 7. 2 of those losses coming to Roop and Leonard Garcia. Beating Mark Hominick who had to retire he was on such a skid. And his only real accomplishment being a great fight and win vs. Poirier OVER A YEAR AGO.

Meanwhile...

Lamas is 7-2 in his last 9. Beating guys like Cub (a guy who is what top 5?) Hioki ( a guy who was top 3 and still a very skilled FW) Koch (a talented kid with real good striking) and Matt Grice is no pushover at all. 

So how is KZ more deserving?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Listen, I like the Korean Zombie a lot. But why do people say this? As if KZ is some guy who has been waiting in line?
> 
> Zombie is 4-3 in his last 7. 2 of those losses coming to Roop and Leonard Garcia. Beating Mark Hominick who had to retire he was on such a skid. And his only real accomplishment being a great fight and win vs. Poirier OVER A YEAR AGO.
> 
> ...


Poirier was pretty much no.1 contender when they fought. 

You can't seriously watch the KZ V Garcia fight and claim that Garcia won. There's a reason he got pushed up the rankings after that fight and it's because everybody that watched aside from two judges ringside thought he won.

Also if you are gonna bring up WEC losses then how about Lamas getting finished by Alcantara and Danny Castillo? 

The nod could've gone to either guy.. I'm just hoping they still have a good fight for Lamas.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Damn, I was pretty pumped for this fight. 



Bknmax said:


> In his dreams Grant can beat anyone Bendo,Pettis


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

My reaction was Hell Yeah! and then I felt like a douche because Pettis is hurt. 

I just noticed Ape's signature haha that shit is great.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Just let Aldo and Pettis fight when Aldo moves up. Good fight though, Zombie should make it entertaining but I can't see him winning.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

the ultimate said:


> Just let Aldo and Pettis fight when Aldo moves up. Good fight though, Zombie should make it entertaining but I can't see him winning.


I would have zero interest at seeing that at 155, the fight is much more interesting at the division aldo has ruled forever at


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> I just noticed Ape's signature haha that shit is great.


Thanks but all credit goes to Spite! He made the sig and won the first gfx competition. The second one is starting soon!

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-sh...etition-signature-series-2-a.html#post2113801

If you know anyone who would like to participate send them this way! Don't forget to vote too! So many awesome entries last time.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> Poirier was pretty much no.1 contender when they fought.
> 
> You can't seriously watch the KZ V Garcia fight and claim that Garcia won. There's a reason he got pushed up the rankings after that fight and it's because everybody that watched aside from two judges ringside thought he won.
> 
> ...


Alcantara last I checked is a top 10 FW. 

KZ has one good win in his career basically. Well Omigawa is solid. 

But...

Koch, Hioki, Cub, Mat Grice >>>>>>>>Leonard garcia, Mark Hominick, Poierier. 

Just saying. On paper, Lamas deserves it more. Especially considering he has 2 nice wins since the last time KZ even fought.

I like KZ. I'm just saying, this idea that he is some long awaited #1 contender is completely false.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Im surprised ppl are not more upset about this, I get the whole he doesnt deserve a shot thing

But in terms of fighters, I think that Pettis is the number one guy I need to see get tested against a champion of some sort

He could be the man to beat all, or not. Its fascinating to me

He's abit too sure of himself to be one of my favourites, but man I love his fighting style


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

A knee injury is one of the worst, sad for Pettis.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dana's been itching to give KZ a title shot for a while, and now is pretty much the perfect time. It'll be a well marketed fight, and I'm looking forward to seeing the build up, and the fight itself, but Aldo should take it comfortably. Gutted that we're going to miss Aldo vs Pettis, just had FOTY written all over it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah they're already marketing it with Korean Zombie with white eyes(zombie eyes).


----------

